# Logitech Z-5500 satellite replacement



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

A while back i was thinking about getting rid of my set of Z5500's in favour of a slightly above entry level set of Onkyo's (HT-S5305B)

the only problem with that is that it costs over £300, so I started thinking about getting some decent bookshelf speakers. and I came across some JBL Control 1's (which have aparently been in production for years - googling it brings stuff up that was posted in forums in 2008!!)

I have read many many many reviews and 99.9% of expert/audiophile and user reviews have given this set a clear thumbs up across the board.

I plan to replace both front and rare L&R satellites and maybe the center one eventually once i find something suitable.

so my question is.

do you think its a good idea or would you just wait and carry on saving money until you can afford the Onkyo setup?

4x JBL's would cost me about £120 in total unless i can haggle it down


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

well the receiver opens more avenues because you can connect a television, pre-amplifier, computer, console, blu-ray, iPod, etc.

if you don't have any interest in that then you have your answer


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2011)

I had the sub go on a set of Z-5500s and got a good deal on another so now have some extra satellites. They are an older revision though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

Onkyo and Edifiers, 2 of the best makers of speakers.
If your set of going high end wait and get the Onkyo, i know that Richer Sounds sell them dunno if there is a chop near you that you can check em out at.

Person A - "Onkyo?? Who are they I'd rather have a Sony"
Person B - "Onkyo are great, Sony are rubbish"
Person A - "I was joking I own an Onkyo they are great"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

well I'll keep saving for the Onkyo's then. I know my dad wants a set of surround sound speakers but the bastard will only give me £20 for them! so i told him to hop it. im probably gonna put them for local pickup on gumtree or something. id hate to pay shipping to send these through the post. sub weighs more then my neighbours cat (and hes huge!!!!)

oh well £340 is pretty easy target to reach


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I'll keep saving for the Onkyo's then. I know my dad wants a set of surround sound speakers but the bastard will only give me £20 for them! so i told him to hop it. im probably gonna put them for local pickup on gumtree or something. id hate to pay shipping to send these through the post. sub weighs more then my neighbours cat (and hes huge!!!!)
> 
> oh well £340 is pretty easy target to reach



ohh, i like surround sound, do these do dolby digital + DTS?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

I think Sony, Onkyo, Yamaha, etc all manufacture their speakers in China but Logitech doesn't use tweeters in their satellites for crying out loud lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> ohh, i like surround sound, do these do dolby digital + DTS?



Im refering to selling my Logitech 5500's but yes they do


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im refering to selling my Logitech 5500's but yes they do



sooooooo, theoretically if i bought some i could watch my movies in DTS Master HD, no?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

I dont know about that. DTS-HD is different from the standard DTS. but if you plugged it in to a BR player the stream should default to DTS but no. it does not support DTS-HD natively.

Logitech hasnt changed the formula on the Z5500's for years. its always just been standard DD and DTS


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

What about the HT-S3305 its slightly cheaper?
The Z-5500 seem to sell for £100-200 even second hand. I was looking for a pair last year bit out of my budget at £200 brand new.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> What about the HT-S3305 its slightly cheaper?



Its not cheaper -- its more expensive. price hangs around £320-340.

Z5500's are around £220-240 (£250-260 in some places even)

but thats the problem with Logitech Z5500's they are decades old and a decent amp+bookshelf speaker setup can be had for the same money or just slightly little more and sound 100x better.

they really need to update it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

Logitech did replace the Z-5500 with the Z-906 and surprise they are not very good either.

http://soundnews.ro/2011/05/29/logitech-z906-review-english-version/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

nah Im done with logitech for speakers. time for me to branch out into something of better quality


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nah Im done with logitech for speakers. time for me to branch out into something of better quality



i thought you were happy freedom


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i thought you were happy freedom



well Ive been using these old speakers for about 2-3years. they have sounded fine since, as much as i love the bass on these, I want a more 'fuller' sound. and these just sound so dull and lifeless unless i adjust the EQ on my STX


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

Dynaudio is happiness. take a look at this video series. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-dLuJ34Wlc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Dynaudio is happiness. take a look at this video series. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-dLuJ34Wlc



way out of my budget. I have no idea why im even paying £340 for speakers.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

Freedom the HT-S3305 are cheaper just not on amazon. They where around £200-240 back a few months ago.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/onkyo-ht-s3405-5-1-surround-system-269-99-richer-sounds/953675
Thats the HT-S3405 and are £270


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well Ive been using these old speakers for about 2-3years. they have sounded fine since, as much as i love the bass on these, I want a more 'fuller' sound. and these just sound so dull and lifeless unless i adjust the EQ on my STX



Edifiers are very very good man, take a look at their current stuff


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> way out of my budget. I have no idea why im even paying £340 for speakers.



I wasn't recommending Dynaudio. watch the video it's educational and inspiring.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 18, 2011)

you double posted. 

Edifier is another Logitech.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

hmmm gonna need to keep an eye on richersounds


----------

